# Need advice



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

So I'm having quite the issue this year with critters pulling my wool out of my dirt hole. I didn't really have this problem last year, I haven't really changed anything around.i do run alot of peat moss to keep from freezing but I get alot of traps that are uncovered. Are my trap contaminated with scent. This has resulted in a very unproductive season. Thanks


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok I'm just guessing but I think the squirrels and mice maybe pulling the wool out of the holes how big are the holes also I quit using peat moss a few years ago as In rainy weather the pan would get washed off then it would freeze up and I would have to chip it all out I switched to waxed dirt and problem solved I make my own now look up Jeff Dunlap on you tube he has a video on his channel on how to make waxed dirt good luck hope things turn around for


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you! I have been thinking about switching to waxed dirt honestly. The holes are maybe about an 1 inch or 1 1/2. I'm not down and out yet I still got 31 days a little over a month left lol , got to try and be optimistic.


----------

